
HP TouchPad refuses to die, receives Android 9 Pie custom ROMs - rocky1138
https://liliputing.com/2019/04/hp-touchpad-refuses-to-die-receives-android-9-pie-custom-roms.html
======
zamadatix
At this rate the only thing that will kill it is the shift to 64 bit only apps
in the coming years.

